# Dart Tag Account



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just tried to register for an account online. It would insist that the Motorhome was class C, which would mean extra charges. I eventually telephoned and did it over the phone, the young lady changed it from class C to class B manually. I refused the offer of a 'tag' for each vehicle as Dartford is operated by camera recognition. I then realised that the tags can be used in France, so I ordered one for each vehicle.
Can anyone please tell me if we need to do anything other than drive through the Peages in France, are there buttons to press?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't think that Dart tags could be used on Sanef tolls, although the windscreen holder is the same (I think) 

Certainly cannot be used the other way around


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

leseduts said:


> I have just tried to register for an account online. It would insist that the Motorhome was class C, which would mean extra charges. I eventually telephoned and did it over the phone, the young lady changed it from class C to class B manually. I refused the offer of a 'tag' for each vehicle as Dartford is operated by camera recognition. I then realised that the tags can be used in France, so I ordered one for each vehicle.
> Can anyone please tell me if we need to do anything other than drive through the Peages in France, are there buttons to press?


Hi

Not sure what you were told but I've had a dart tag for a couple of years. Have only used one tag which I take with me and transfer between the car and the motorhome. The camera I believe recognises my account through the tag and reduces my cash balance accordingly. Therefore currently it does not work on number plate recognition.
Although what it will do when the new system without barriers comes in I don't know. Still waiting for that advice from Dart tag.

Terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

my understanding is the same as duxdeluxe's - the tags are not usable either side of the channel despite the toll operator, SANEF, being the same.

I'm also surprised that you bothered with the tag system as come the end of this month, the Dartford tolls are switching to a ANPR system for everyone making the tag somewhat redundant. all toll booths are being removed.

to pay under the new method, you either do it online in advance of travel: within 48hrs after crossing; or via an account.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

As from 30th November motorhomes in general will be charged at rate B, the same as cars, under the new Dart Charge scheme. Two axle goods vehicles will be taxed at the C rate. So you takes your choice.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Dart Tag registrants only had a choice of car, van or truck, no registration numbers etc.

Too late to use that process now, 15th was latest date for Dart Tag.

Class 3 - Car
Class 5 - Twin Axle Goods
Class 7 - Multi-axle Goods 

Got ours on the 6th November

Peter


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Have registered with dart have van and Motorhome both come up as class c when you put you vehicle reg in don't see how 4ton motorhome would be classed as a car


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I was registering for an account to be able to use Dartford after the 30th November. I have paid my initial £10 on a credit card and each crossing will be deducted from my account. 
I know that I do not need a tag for Dartford, but the lady I spoke to told me that if I have a tag I can use it at the peages in France.
I am waiting for a 'welcome pack' which no doubt will make things as clear as mud.
If you go onto the highways agency site it gives you the option to transfer your existing Dart Tag, or to set up a new account.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Jmdarr said:


> Have registered with dart have van and Motorhome both come up as class c when you put you vehicle reg in don't see how 4ton motorhome would be classed as a car


That's because you didn't register with Dart Tag, the classifications are simpler.

It isn't a goods vehicle, ergo it must fall into the car classification.

Peter


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> It isn't a goods vehicle, ergo it must fall into the car classification.
> 
> Peter


I think that the taxation class for most motorhomes is as a Private Goods Vehicle Peter and that is what they go by. Why their website mentions Motorhomes in a separate class I have no idea, maybe someone with the knowledge can enlighten us.

As for me it doesn't really matter as I get to use the crossing at 20p per go, due to the dubious pleasure of living near it and getting the local discount. :roll:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

This has now appeared on the Sanef Tolling website A lot of people must have been asking them the same question ,I know I did earlier this year.



The Dartford Crossing

From 30 November 2014, you’ll no longer pay at the barriers when you use the Dartford Crossing. The new payment service is called Dart Charge and is operated by Sanef Operations, a sister company of Sanef Tolling. 
If you currently have a Sanef Tolling Liber-t tag for the French autoroutes it currently can not be used to pay the Dart Charge, should this change an email would be sent out to all our customers.

You can register for a Dart Charge account, apply for a local resident discount or migrate your DART-Tag account here.


----------

